# I am the new driver of GH.



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

After selecting the schedule, I only need to list "Taking offers" anywhere in the area during the schedule time?I don’t see the Hotspot prompt like Doordash?

I chose 7:30 to 9:30, I can only go offline after 9:30?If you go offline at 9:10, will you be considered absent??


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I am the new reader of uberpeople.net post
I chose to go absent at 3:34


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

gomo said:


> After selecting the schedule, I only need to list "Taking offers" anywhere in the area during the schedule time?I don't see the Hotspot prompt like Doordash?
> 
> I chose 7:30 to 9:30, I can only go offline after 9:30?If you go offline at 9:10, will you be considered absent??


No you are going to get deactivated


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I am the new lizard king!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LOL . Somebody said deactivated .
Those schedules do nothing at all. 
Just toggle online


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> No you are going to get deactivated


Will be disabled? Is it such a serious problem?



kingcorey321 said:


> LOL . Somebody said deactivated .
> Those schedules do nothing at all.
> Just toggle online


I don't quite understand the meaning of the timetable. If I didn't pick up the block schedule, I can also launch the "Taking offer" and also push orders to my mobile phone.
If I choose schedule, does that add a cage to myself?



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I am the new reader of uberpeople.net post
> I chose to go absent at 3:34


What are the penalties for absence?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

gomo said:


> Will be disabled? Is it such a serious problem?
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand the meaning of the timetable. If I didn't pick up the block schedule, I can also launch the "Taking offer" and also push orders to my mobile phone.
> ...


Crappy offers.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

gomo said:


> Will be disabled? Is it such a serious problem?
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand the meaning of the timetable. If I didn't pick up the block schedule, I can also launch the "Taking offer" and also push orders to my mobile phone.
> ...


The mean nothing at all . Ok there is the deal regardless what gh says. 
The closest driver get the order. Your set it up pick a time and do not show up to work nothing happens except you get different offers to pick times . Again picking these times will NOT HELP you get better or more offers.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't claim to be an expert but I've been driving GH for about 4 months. I have found absolutely no difference between the offers I get on a scheduled block and when I just show up in my market and go online. At first I played the game and took $7 offers to keep my acceptance rate above 85% to get 2nd crack at those coveted blocks. One Friday night I made all of $49 taking this approach. 

So I have totally changed my plan. Rarely do I take an offer below $10, my average job pays about $14-$15 now by working the smart times (evenings) and not wasting my time with the low offers. My acceptance rate has dropped to 72%, I figure it will continue to fall until I get to above 50%, then I'll take more to keep it there just in case.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I don't claim to be an expert but I've been driving GH for about 4 months. I have found absolutely no difference between the offers I get on a scheduled block and when I just show up in my market and go online. At first I played the game and took $7 offers to keep my acceptance rate above 85% to get 2nd crack at those coveted blocks. One Friday night I made all of $49 taking this approach.
> 
> So I have totally changed my plan. Rarely do I take an offer below $10, my average job pays about $14-$15 now by working the smart times (evenings) and not wasting my time with the low offers. My acceptance rate has dropped to 72%, I figure it will continue to fall until I get to above 50%, then I'll take more to keep it there just in case.


Good advice on DD scheduled blocks vs. just going online. I've heard that there is no difference at all too.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I don't claim to be an expert but I've been driving GH for about 4 months. I have found absolutely no difference between the offers I get on a scheduled block and when I just show up in my market and go online. At first I played the game and took $7 offers to keep my acceptance rate above 85% to get 2nd crack at those coveted blocks. One Friday night I made all of $49 taking this approach.
> 
> So I have totally changed my plan. Rarely do I take an offer below $10, my average job pays about $14-$15 now by working the smart times (evenings) and not wasting my time with the low offers. My acceptance rate has dropped to 72%, I figure it will continue to fall until I get to above 50%, then I'll take more to keep it there just in case.


Is the order received in the accepting block the same as the order received on the "Taking offer" online at any time?"Accept the offer" at any time, whether the order received online may be rejected by the driver who has booked the block. ?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I don't claim to be an expert but I've been driving GH for about 4 months. I have found absolutely no difference between the offers I get on a scheduled block and when I just show up in my market and go online. At first I played the game and took $7 offers to keep my acceptance rate above 85% to get 2nd crack at those coveted blocks. One Friday night I made all of $49 taking this approach.
> 
> So I have totally changed my plan. Rarely do I take an offer below $10, my average job pays about $14-$15 now by working the smart times (evenings) and not wasting my time with the low offers. My acceptance rate has dropped to 72%, I figure it will continue to fall until I get to above 50%, then I'll take more to keep it there just in case.


What is the minimum acceptance rating for GH to be safe from deactivation? My acceptance rating for UE=22% and DD=3%


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

gomo said:


> Is the order received in the accepting block the same as the order received on the "Taking offer" online at any time?"Accept the offer" at any time, whether the order received online may be rejected by the driver who has booked the block. ?


As I said I have seen no difference in the offers on a block or when I simply go online. Last night sucked, perhaps they read my post and were punishing me. What I do is go to my market and get online, if there is a block available I'll go ahead and snag it. Last night I only had a block from 7-8:30 and the same crappy offers came in. Worst night in a long time.

As for what is an acceptable rate on Grub Hub I'm not sure what that is. I figured if I stay above 50% I'm safe. I need to protect that account, Door Dash absolutely sucks and pays far less so that is strictly my backup. If I ever get a false claim taken off my Uber Eats account they will then be my backup and DD can stick it.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

First time doing for GH last night and I like it so far.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gomo said:


> After selecting the schedule, I only need to list "Taking offers" anywhere in the area during the schedule time?I don't see the Hotspot prompt like Doordash?
> 
> I chose 7:30 to 9:30, I can only go offline after 9:30?If you go offline at 9:10, will you be considered absent??


Every market can be different so what is true in my market may not be accurate for others. With that in mind:

When you change your task status to available, you will see a link showing the expected hot spots. Press the link and it will show you on the map. Doesn't mean a whole lot.
If you end your block early you won't be labeled "absent" it will show as a "dropped block".
The difference between on block or off block may or may not mean anything to you depending on if it is your primary or secondary. The offers you get are the same value. Theoretically, someone "on block" will get the offers first. If it is busy you won't notice a difference. If it's slow you may get "ghosted" or only get what others on block have rejected. If GH is your primary it is better to be on block.
GH rates drivers based on acceptance rate, attendance rate (you show up for the blocks you scheduled), and block drop rate(you sign off before the end of your block). These are used to show what "program level" you are on. The three program levels are Premier, Pro, and Partner. Theoretically, this is only used to decide who gets to sign up for blocks first, second, or third. You can see your current program level by clicking on program level from the main menu. If you don't sign up for blocks then you won't be rated.
Good Luck.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Every market can be different so what is true in my market may not be accurate for others. With that in mind:
> 
> When you change your task status to available, you will see a link showing the expected hot spots. Press the link and it will show you on the map. Doesn't mean a whole lot.
> If you end your block early you won't be labeled "absent" it will show as a "dropped block".
> ...


Thank you for the information you gave me. After a week of hard work, my grade was prime in the second week. But this week I have not received any orders over 20 dollars, all are 8 dollars, 9 dollars 10 dollars.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> As I said I have seen no difference in the offers on a block or when I simply go online. Last night sucked, perhaps they read my post and were punishing me. What I do is go to my market and get online, if there is a block available I'll go ahead and snag it. Last night I only had a block from 7-8:30 and the same crappy offers came in. Worst night in a long time.
> 
> As for what is an acceptable rate on Grub Hub I'm not sure what that is. I figured if I stay above 50% I'm safe. I need to protect that account, Door Dash absolutely sucks and pays far less so that is strictly my backup. If I ever get a false claim taken off my Uber Eats account they will then be my backup and DD can stick it.


which city are you in? My GH, most of the time it is an order of 8 USD 9 USD 10 USD.



Timlee252525 said:


> What is the minimum acceptance rating for GH to be safe from deactivation? My acceptance rating for UE=22% and DD=3%


I also want to know


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

gomo said:


> Thank you for the information you gave me. After a week of hard work, my grade was prime in the second week. But this week I have not received any orders over 20 dollars, all are 8 dollars, 9 dollars 10 dollars.
> 
> 
> which city are you in? My GH, most of the time it is an order of 8 USD 9 USD 10 USD.
> ...


I'm in a small (60,000 people) city in Maryland. It's the market I signed up for because it's close, safe, and beautiful. Can't tell you what GH pays in Washington DC area but I suspect about the same. My average job pays $13-$14, my acceptance rate is 67% and falling once I decided to only accept offers over $10. I almost always get one over $20 but near the end of the shift (market closes at 9:00) I end up with $8 fast food offers so I'll take one if it's near quitting time.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

GH pro ，prime，partner。Is the order received differently? I have never seen orders above GH30 USD. In most cases it is 8 USD 10 USD


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

gomo said:


> GH pro ，prime，partner。Is the order received differently? I have never seen orders above GH30 USD. In most cases it is 8 USD 10 USD


I highly doubt you will see too many orders regardless of platform over $30 US. That's just not realistic. But you can expect offers in the $12-$14 range especially on weekend evenings with the occasional $20 order.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I highly doubt you will see too many orders regardless of platform over $30 US. That's just not realistic. But you can expect offers in the $12-$14 range especially on weekend evenings with the occasional $20 order.


I seem to be naive


----------

